# Using blank ammo in real gun.



## DJWorm

I own several HG, among them a .380 Walther PPKs. I also train gun dogs and enter grouse trial competition. For some grouse trials, blanks must be fired over the dog at the flushed bird. I do not want to spend the money for a blank pistol and was wondering if there would be any contraindication in actually shooting BLANK .380 auto ammo in my real Walther.
Blank ammo is available in .380 and in full or half loads.
I also have a LTC/LTCCW permit so that is not a problem.

Would there be any damage to the gun ?
Would blank ammo cause jams ?

I am aware of the safety concerns and would keep the blank ammo entirely seperate from real ammo.
Clips carrying the blank ammo would be painted orange and would be kept seperate as well.


----------



## VAMarine

Blanks probably won't cycle the action so you'll have to do that manually. Other than that blanks should not harm your gun.


----------



## DJWorm

*Blanks*

The half loads (which are for indoor movie set use) certainly wouldn't. The full load (Load outdoor use) might.

I also found out that the blanks contain eiither a wax or paper wad.* I think that the paper wad would be better with less fouling. Even so cleaning after each days use will be a priority.

I also found a distributor that sells in small quantity (5 rounds). So I will get some and test fire and see if they cycle, which is not really important in the dog trials as only 1 shot at a time is necessary.

* On further research the were 2 anecdotal deaths of actors who died while using blank ammo:
1. The actor, following the script, put the gun to his head and fired the gun, simulating a suicide scene. The gun was a real gun with an open barrel. The muzzel pressure was enough; not to penetrate the skin but instead fractured cranial bone which entered the brain and killed him.
2. Another real gun used which had a misspent bullet in the barrel was propelled by the blank which killed the "supporting" actor.


----------



## kg333

DJWorm said:


> 1. The actor, following the script, put the gun to his head and fired the gun, simulating a suicide scene. The gun was a real gun with an open barrel. The muzzel pressure was enough; not to penetrate the skin but instead fractured cranial bone which entered the brain and killed him.


Probably accurate enough. Large caliber revolvers have enough force to blow off a finger from gases escaping at the cylinder gap...now take _all_ of the escaping gas and direct that at someone.

KG


----------



## bruce333

DJWorm said:


> * On further research the were 2 anecdotal deaths of actors who died while using blank ammo:
> 1. The actor, following the script, put the gun to his head and fired the gun, simulating a suicide scene. The gun was a real gun with an open barrel. The muzzel pressure was enough; not to penetrate the skin but instead fractured cranial bone which entered the brain and killed him.


 A little inaccurate: Jon-Erik Hexum


> 2. Another real gun used which had a misspent bullet in the barrel was propelled by the blank which killed the "supporting" actor.


Again a little inaccurate. Brandon Lee: The Crow

In both cases basic safety precautions were ignored or overlooked.


----------

